# New build/upgrade



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi all,

I want to get a new system and am considering a build. My only problem is that I cant make my mind up on what to go for. (Long story and I won't bore you but I find it difficult to buy anything onless I research for ever)

Anyway. I don't want to waith that long and need some help.

I do a lot of Video editing and and record a lot of high end gameplay. I do a fair bit of game modding but I don't just want to get a pc spcifically for games but I do want it to be good for gaming. Maybe Video editing and game machines are the same kind of machine, but I don't know.

Anyway. I need suggestions. I would like to go for something fairly high end, I have always been a few generations behind in pc's but this time I would like to go a step better. I don't know what I want to spend but I don't want to go much beyand $2000. I don't need to get any OS as I have Vista and xp. On that, is it possible to swap Vista over to a new machine?

As for Ram, I have heard that xp doesn't recognise more than 3gb ram. Is this true and is there a work around.

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## BeFox (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm about in the same boat you are, though I'm looking to get more of a dedicated gaming machine than Gaming/video editing. 

If you want a good jumping-off point hardware-wise take a look at this spreadsheet: http://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=p78lhBi_dQscWGqscwVUReg

I've spent a little while researching parts and getting feedback from the experts here, and that list is more or less my final set of components.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

vista 64 bit would be your aanswer to using above 3 gbs of ram

1 really good graphics like a 9800GX2 or a 4870X2 you'll need to decide on a ATI motherboared or an Nvidia)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130343
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121269

a quad core
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115131

a nice case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133021

a good PSU(btween 750 and 1000w
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139007
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341003

a good motherboard (Ati first then nvidia)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128346
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131317

nice ram (not sure if you're willing to go ddr3?)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220334(for the AT motherboard)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220315(nividia board)

a couple good hardrives 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284(or just this one?)

a sound card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102019 

a good dvd writer or a couple of them
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136152

that'll probably be enough for any hardcore game or video editor enthusiast
Im not sure if Im missing anything

EDIT: a better heatsink
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106085


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

the nivida will cost Grand Total:* $1,848.90

I think its the better of the 2


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Thx guys.

One thing I noticed. My Vista OS is 32bit. Would that make a difference.

Thx.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Two comments, maybe three:

First of all, you have the OCZ on your list of power supplies. They are excellent, however not in the same class as the Corsair Power Supplies, so you need to go with the Corsair IMHO.

On the motherboard front, you have made a good selection with the two you have selected to choose from. The Gigabyte board is excellent as is the Asus board you have chosen. If you so choose to go Asus (my choice of boards), then take a look also at the ASUS P5Q deluxe series motherboards. If I were choosing, that would be my choice between the two Asus boards (the one you listed and the one I mentioned.)

Go for the 64 bit OS in Vista.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Thx for the input.

I have Vista 32bit and im not willing at this point to shell out more bucks for the 64bit. Maybe later if i see the need. What I was asking is would it make that much difference.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

only with 64 bit system can you use more than 3 gigabytes of ram I use 4 gigs of ram with my vista 64 home premium system


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

If you already have the 32 bit and are not buying a new one, then stick with that. I thought (must have misunderstood) that you were buying new and if that were the case, I would recommend the 64 bit. The simple answer is that it won't make that much difference. Many of us use the 32 bit and it is fine.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

If money is an issue just like tumbleweed said stick with the 32 bit


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Mcninjaguy said:


> If money is an issue just like tumbleweed said stick with the 32 bit


Erm...Money is not the issue, its more a question of waste.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

You would certainly be wasting money to ditch the 32 bit and just go out and purchase the 64 bit. That is my opinion.


----------



## breikn (Sep 13, 2008)

Mack said:


> Erm...Money is not the issue, its more a question of waste.


You can't utilize any more than 3gbs(or was it 2?) of ram on a 32 bit system. IE if you bought 2 sticks of 2gb ram and plugged them in, you would only be able to use 3gbs on 32bit and 4gbs(And up, i think) on 64bit. You SHOULD be fine with 3gbs though.


----------



## rm57 (Sep 11, 2008)

Pretty sure with 32-bit and 64-bit the relation is 4GB to 8GB between the two. I could be wrong, but usually it works in even numbers not odd. If that makes any sense.

Edit: Just re-read the RAM FAQ and I'm wrong in a few ways because there a lot of variables. I guess what I meant is you can install 4GB of RAM to a 32bit system, but you won't get the full 4GB you might get 3.5GB if that's right and so on. I'm no expert, so don't take my words as the bible.

I got my info from this FAQ: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/hi-density-low-density-ram-287320.html


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

rm57 said:


> Just re-read the RAM FAQ and I'm wrong in a few ways because there a lot of variables. I guess what I meant is you can install 4GB of RAM to a 32bit system, but you won't get the full 4GB you might get 3.5GB if that's right and so on. I'm no expert, so don't take my words as the bible.
> 
> I got my info from this FAQ: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/hi-density-low-density-ram-287320.html


Yes I read something simular. I think it depends on the system, some are getting 3.3 to 3.5 and others 2.9.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It won't make much difference if you install 4 gig of ram in 32 bit windows it will show around 3.2 gig installed but can still address the upper memory areas up to 4gig for system devices and I like Mr Linderman still have not seen a nonserver pc use 3.2 gigs of ram if you have post a screen shot of task manager so we can say that we have seen it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Mack
What video editing program are you using as this will determine whether or not a quad core would be advantageous for you as it is up to the program and how it is written whether or not it can take advantage of all 4 cores if it can't you are better off with a Core2 Duo at a faster clock speed the a slower quad with 2 or 3 cores sitting idle.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

indeed ai only put the quad core there to future proof for new games that will use the quad core, use a fast dual core instead


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

wrench97 said:


> Mack
> What video editing program are you using as this will determine whether or not a quad core would be advantageous for you as it is up to the program and how it is written whether or not it can take advantage of all 4 cores if it can't you are better off with a Core2 Duo at a faster clock speed the a slower quad with 2 or 3 cores sitting idle.


I use a number of programs for editing including MS movie maker which don't stress the system I have know. However recording does. if I use Fraps for example it gets choppy ingame. I would like to be able to recored while ingame without too much impact. Not sure if thats possible.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It depends whether or not Fraps will run on a different core, that's the problem right now with Quads the software has to be written to take advantage of them and as of now it just isn't economically justifiable to the software developers to spend the time and extra money writing to a small part of the market the best known exception now is Adobe and look at the cost of PS3,4 Premier Pro, Audition. I think it'll be 2-4 years before the Quads become mainstream enough for lost cost alternatives.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Well I agree with what your saying. I never cosidered a quad. I just want to get a decent machine. What I have now is showing its age.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's just 1 of the things to look at at the moment because the Q6600 and the E8500 are selling at the same price so if you have software that takes advantage of all the cores then the Quad is the way to go, In your case I think the faster E8500 is the the better choice. Put that on a P35 Asus or Gigabyte MB with 2-4Gig of DDR2-800, will make an efficient, easy to build, stable platform.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Just trying to recap and pin things down a bit. Could I get some input on this and maybe suggestions.

Processor - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115036 @ $189.99
Or?

Motherboard - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131317 @ $219.99
or- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128346 @ $184.99
or- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131182 @ $179.99

Ram -?

Hard- Drive - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284 @ $169.99
or- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136073 x2 @ $69.99 each

Grafic -?

Dvd Drive - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136152 @ $26.99

Thanks

Mack


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

CPU E8500- good choice 

If you have no intention of crossfireing 2 ATI video cards you don't need the X48 P5E Deluxe

I like the P35 or P45 motherboards the GIGABYTE GA-EP45-DS4P, or ASUS P5K DELUXE/WIFI-AP are both good boards I would probably use the P5K Delux lota board for the price.

Drives you could use either I prefer 2 smaller over 1 big, but it makes little difference.

GPU either > http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130376 

Or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131118

Ram this will work on either board DDR2 - 800 4-4-4-12 timings- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145194

I have used LG and Asus DVD drives either are good.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Wrench 97,

Thanks so much for your input. I apreciate the time and effort. 

I notice that CORSAIR PSU's are thought highly of. Would you agree and if so what watt would I need to get. An earlier mentioned PSU was CORSAIR CMPSU-1000HX 1000W ATX12V 2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Retail. Would I need to go for something like this or something smaller?

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes the Corsair units are very good you could get away with the 650 tx but I would recommend using the the 750 tx unless you are considering either a x2 card or SLI/Crossfire set up especially considering the 750 is only $11.00 more> http://www.provantage.com/corsair-cmpsu-750tx~7CSMC05E.htm


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

The above motherboard can take SLI yes? If so what advantages would I get form doing that? Would it improve Game & Recording performance?

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The X48 Asus P5E Deluxe is a Crossfire board at full x16 by x16 or x16 on both slots where the P5K DELUXE is x16 on one slot and x4 on the other, the Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS4P has 1 x16 and 1 x8.
I don't see it improving your ability to record but it can improve gaming performance provided the game is optimized to use dual cards not all of the are and a lot will actually lose performance with dual cards. I prefer 1 large card like a 9800GX+ or a HD4870 to 2 smaller cards it's a lot less trouble and produces less heat, although I hear from a reliable source that 2 HD4850's scale up and run really well which is usually the problem you pay double the money and only get 40-50% gain in performance with the right game.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks for that. I can see from what you said that I will not be using 2 cards as I have no need for that setup.

Ok, I like what I have seen so far. One question. There has been no mention of AMD. I have used AMD for the last 8+ years without any issues. I have always found them reliable. Does intel come out better than AMD for quality performance versus price? I'm not loyal to either, I just want to get the best for bucks.

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Right now Intel has the performance with the Core2 Duo/Quad the Phenom hasn't lived up to expectations and lags behind and the erata problems on the early chips didn't help it any. Also the Intel chipsets are a lot better than the offerings for the AM2+ but the AMD 7xx sets look promising. > http://www.techspot.com/review/84-amd-phenom-family-performance/page10.html


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Just taking stock again. I think after all thats been said this is prity much it??

*Motherboard* - ASUS P5K DELUXE/WIFI-AP LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail  *Don't know if I need hardware for the Wifi or does it come with it?*

*Processor* - Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 Wolfdale 3.16GHz 6MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor - Retail 

*Hard Drive X 2* - Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD5000AAKS 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 

*GPU* EVGA 512-P3-N873-AR GeForce 9800 GTX+ 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP

*Ram* - CORSAIR XMS2 DHX 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail

*PSU* - CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Retail

*DVD Burner* - LG Black 22X (CAV) DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 16X DVD+R DL 22X (CAV) DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 22X DVD±R DVD Burner - OEM  

*Cd/Dvd Drive* - ASUS Black 18X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM SATA DVD-ROM Drive

*Ethernet Card* StarTech UE1205CB Dongle-less 10/100Mbps PCMCIA CardBus Ethernet Card - Retail * ???*

*Case* *??*

*Fan if needed* *?? Something quiet*

Anything else I need here?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

What you have listed for ethernet fits in a cardbus slot on an older laptop. Newer ones use expresscard slots, but your building a desktop anyway so you don't need that. The wifi on the asus board works fine, of course, you need a wireless signal to pick up. Do you have a wireless router already? Cable internet? Any type of broadband should work with a wireless router, if you go wired the motherboard has two onboard 10/100/1000 RJ45 ports.

Cases may or not come with fans, depends on what looks good to you and how much you want to spend. Loud fans can be quieted down some with a fan controller, but it's always a trade off, less noise means more heat. You should look around some and see what catches your eye, read reviews, etc. Case choice is a very personal thing, it's what the rest of the world sees, and most can't see beyond that to the real stuff. One big thing is your video card, all cases are not created equal, the physical dimensions can limit card selection. The 9800GTX+, being a longish puppy, needs some space. Popular models include Antec's gaming cases, ThermalTake's Armour series, Coolermaster's stacker and cosmos cases, and others. Lian Li are very nice looking cases, but quite pricey. 

The only fan you may or may not wish to buy would be an aftermarket cpu HSF(HeatSinkFan). Keep it a tad cooler as well as reduce noise. You can get as many case fans as fit into whatever case you select. If you are buying extra case fans, look for low noise (dB) and high CFM (cubic feet/minute). 

Don't forget that a good case will last longer than the components you originally put into it. You could have it over several build/upgrade cycles, so choose something you're going to be happy with in the long run. Personally I like full tower cases, so much easier to work in, but I'm rambling here.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Yes, my router is wireless But I wasn't sure if that would be slower than using the cable. I;m not sure about it. Do I need an earthernet card? Or is wireless just as good?

As i'm sure you have guessed, this is my first build.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

ethernet card and wireless are built into the motherboard. You can use either, try them and see what you like best. I don't notice a whole pile of speed difference between the two. Depends on if anyone else needs the rj45 cable, then I go wireless, otherwise I usually plug in the wire, but sometimes the wireless downloads faster. Doesn't make a whole heck of a lot of sense, just that some days are better than others with signal strength. Of course, 5 machines on the network can affect speeds too.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Wireless-G is faster then the common residential ISP speeds you only notice the difference on Lan connections, for example if you stream video across your network from 1 PC to another or on file transfers between PC's on the network. The only other concern is with interference from other devices or near by wireless networks.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

I see. I didn't realise ethernet was built in:grin:

Ok, this is it then I think.

*Motherboard* - ASUS P5K DELUXE/WIFI-AP LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail  

*Processor* - Intel Core 2 Duo E8500 Wolfdale 3.16GHz 6MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor - Retail 

*Hard Drive X 2* - Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD5000AAKS 500GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 

*GPU* EVGA 512-P3-N873-AR GeForce 9800 GTX+ 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP

*Ram* - CORSAIR XMS2 DHX 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail

*PSU* - CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Retail

*DVD Burner* - LG Black 22X (CAV) DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 16X DVD+R DL 22X (CAV) DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 22X DVD±R DVD Burner - OEM  

*Cd/Dvd Drive* - ASUS Black 18X DVD-ROM 48X CD-ROM SATA DVD-ROM Drive


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Looks Good. It will be a nice system.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Unfortunatly, I can't use neweggs as i'm not from the USA so I need to look around. I am looking at komplett.ie. There are differences in the parts so I'm a bit unsure. If its ok i'll post again with the specs I can get here and if you could cast your eye on it for me. It's working out to be a much cheaper system than I was expecting which is a good thing.

Thanks so much.

Michael


Edit here it is. If you need links let me know

Asus P5K/EPU, P35, Socket-775, DDR2, ATX, GbLAN, SATAII, 2xPCI-Ex16

Intel Core™ 2 Duo E8500 3.16GHz, Socket LGA775, 6MB, 1333Mhz, BOXED w/fan

2 x Western Digital Caviar SE16 500GB SATA2 16MB 7200RPM [ SPECIAL OFFER ]

EVGA GeForce 9800GTX+ 512MB GDDR3, PCI-Express 2.0, HDCP/2xDVI-I

Corsair TWIN2X 6400 DDR2, 4096MB CL5, Kit w/two matched CM2X2048-6400 Dimm's

Corsair XMS2 6400 DDR2, 2048MB PC6400 CAS 5-5-5-18, 800MHz, 240pin

Corsair Powersupply 750W Black, ATX/EPS, 140mm Fan, 8xSATA, SLI

LG DVD±RW burner, GH22LP20, 22x, LightScribe, SecureDisc, Black and White


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is this site any good to you?> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/search_results.php?sortby=&groupid=701&search=ASUS+P5K+DELUXE/WIFI-AP


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Only thing I can see is that if you do plan to use wireless with a P5K/EPU, you'll need a wireless card or a wireless usb adapter, as it isn't a wifi board. The RJ45 port is onboard if you go wired though, probably the easiest thing unless you have to run a bunch of cable to get to it from the router.
Otherwise it looks great!


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Thankyou wrench, they seem to have almost everything.

I was able to get very close to original choice. I think it's ok. I not totaly sure about the ram.

Processor - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-193-IN

Gpu - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-053-EA

Main Board - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-241-AS

or

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showp...P35 (Socket 775) PCI-Express DDR2 Motherboard

Hard Drive x2 - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=HD-120-WD 

Ram - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-136-CS

Psu - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-011-CS

Bvd Burner - http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CD-084-LG

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

1 thing to watch with the site I gave you they don't list the part numbers of the products and there are 2 different steppings on the E8xx CPU's CO and EO with EO being the newest the only real difference is in the Bios version on the motherboard if the board has the latest Bios(1102 for the P5K-E, or 0702 for the P5K Premium) then there is no problem the CO needs version 0905 the EO 1102 so it might be worth while to contact then and check which stepping the CPU is and which Bios version is on the motherboard. as for the boards the.

The Ram will be fine with either board.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

I recieved a reply back from OC today and they say that the Motherboards all come with latest Bios. However, they can't guarentee the processor stepping.
:4-dontkno


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Sorry for double post

They emailed me again to say that they don't see it as an issue??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If the Mb has the latest Bios then there is no issue. The EO stepping is not a must have over the CO it's just in your position if you needed to flash the the Bios to make the EO work you would need a CPU the Bios does support in order to flash in to support the CPU with the EO stepping, kind of a catch 22 if you don't have another older CPU laying around.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks so much for the schooling. I am happy to go ahead with this. I will post back with progress if thats ok and maybe some more questions


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

We would like to hear how your making out, any questions ask away!


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

I just recieved my order yesterday and I couldn't wait to get started lol.









Bench tested as best I could as per Lindermans Post http://www.techsupportforum.com/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html 









I also installed os. Took a long time to format the disk drive. Only using one for now. 









I then dismantled and stuffed everything into case. Tighter than I expected but not impossible.

*Couple of issues.*

Cpu fan was giving an error. Attached it to a different pin and error stoped. So no biggie there.

Bios giving an error. *Does not recognise cpu update Bios*. (Yes, I know I was warned about this but I thought I had sorted it) *What are my options here??*

After I filled the case my monitor stoped working. I only have one so I put it back on other pc and it worked. Switched it back and It worked then made some adjustments to build and monitor stoped working again. Swithched it back to old pc and it not working there now. It's an old monitor but *could this have been caused by build?* or just moving it around?

Any Ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Your only options are to borrow a cpu that the MB supports buy a cheap Celeron, take it to a shop and have them flash it ot call the supplier who told you all their boards have the latest Bios and see hoe they want to handle it.

With your monitor I would think it's from moving it around more than anything I don't see the how the new build could have done it.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

I was just looking in the Motherboard manual and it talks about updating the bios from a floppy or via Asus ez flash utility. Is this a different thing altogether?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes the easy flash runs from within windows and the floppy is a bootable dos program.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Ok Thanks,

I have contacted vendor so we will see.

I have another issue.

Only one of my hard drives is showing up on "My Computer". It shown in device manager and Bios. Now, i'm assuming thats because its not formated.

My question is, how do I format it? Do I disconnect the other harddrive and force a format or is there a way to do that inside the os?

Thanks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you get windows loaded? If so you would be able to use ezflash to update the bios.

Go into Disk Management and format the drive from there> Control Panel> Performance and Maintenance> Storage> Disk Management.


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Ok i'm a little confused here sorry.

Yes, windows is up and running. I am using the pc now. So I can update Bios from windows without getting aother processor?


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

EDIT-> I have updated Bios with Asus download and the cpu is now recognised.

The harddrive issue has been resolved by the Bios flash.

Thanks for the Help especially Wrenchp97. I am extreemly happy with the system. Better than hoped for. Building was a enjoyable but scary experiance but I would reccomend it:grin:

Again thankyou

Mack


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Glad to hear you have it up and running, the first is always the hardest.

Good luck with it.


----------

